# Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball



## e-spice (Nov 22, 2010)

A first blooming of Tom Kalina's excellent hybrid Fox Valley Fireball (Barbara Le Ann `Select' x Rosalie Dixler 'Fox Valley' AM/AOS). I really, really love it. The Fox Valley Orchids website says "Arguably one of the best dark red Phrag. besseae hybrids available today". I definitely agree with that statement. As a bonus, my experience is that it's more vigorous than Jason Fischer. Great job Tom!

e-spice


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 22, 2010)

Damn! where are those sunglasses???


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2010)

:smitten: :drool: :smitten:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 22, 2010)

Sluuuurp!!!! :drool: It's perfect!


----------



## John M (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with everybody here! That's spectacular!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 22, 2010)

that is amazing


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 22, 2010)

Wounderful!

Where is the one that write "yeah...besseae hybids..."?


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 22, 2010)

Perfect shape!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> Wounderful!
> 
> Where is the one that write "yeah...besseae hybids..."?



Yay besseae hybrids! :rollhappy:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 22, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeet!! :drool::clap:


----------



## Gilda (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful !!:clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, what a shape , what a color :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 23, 2010)

:drool::drool: Wish mine turned out like that!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 23, 2010)

Perfect, beautiful and famous. A must have for a phrag lover. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Bolero (Nov 23, 2010)

Just about perfect. FCC anyone?


----------



## Ernie (Nov 23, 2010)

I sorta remember awarding one of Tom's first blooms from this grex in Chicago a couple years back. Or it least it was on the judging table. This one is better according to my (sometimes poor) memory. Sorry Tom. Super nice!


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks e-spice,

While there has been some variation of shape and color saturation seen in Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball flowers (see photo of our 'Wings of Fire' clone), the over-all flower quality in the plants bloomed to date has been above average. I would encourage you to submit yours for judging if possible, as it certainly appears to have some awardable attributes. 

Personally, I think the secret behind the success of the cross is the red-purple Rosalie Dixler `Fox Valley' AM/AOS used as the pollen parent. Those of you who have either OrchidWiz or the AOS AQ+ software, can see the awards photo of the RD that we used - it's as close to true blood-red as we've seen. 

Thanks,


----------



## Shiva (Nov 23, 2010)

Ernie said:


> I sorta remember awarding one of Tom's first blooms from this grex in Chicago a couple years back. Or it least it was on the judging table. This one is better according to my (sometimes poor) memory. Sorry Tom. Super nice!



According to the latest version of OrchidWiz, this grex has never received an award. If I was the owner of the plant in this post, I would certainly have it judged. :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Nov 23, 2010)

tomkalina said:


> Thanks e-spice,
> 
> Personally, I think the secret behind the success of the cross is the red-purple Rosalie Dixler `Fox Valley' AM/AOS used as the pollen parent. Those of you who have either OrchidWiz or the AOS AQ+ software, can see the awards photo of the RD that we used - it's as close to true blood-red as we've seen.
> 
> Thanks,



Tom! That's one hell of a good looking RD. I also see on OrchidWiz that no Fireball offspring has been registered. Have you crossed it with anything yet? :drool:


----------



## toddybear (Nov 23, 2010)

perfection!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2010)

Shiva said:


> According to the latest version of OrchidWiz, this grex has never received an award. If I was the owner of the plant in this post, I would certainly have it judged. :clap:



Shiva: I read that the last version of Orchidwiz has not been updated for Awards


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Shiva,

Tried several different crosses using three different Fox Valley Fireball clones -both as pollen parents and capsule parents with micropetallum species and hybrids - but no luck. Since both parents are diploids, I expect breeding on is going to be difficult.

I did, however, receive a report from the lab last week that showed positive (but low) germination for a Phrag. (Rosalie Dixler `Fox Valley' AM/AOS x fischeri `DRL'), a hybrid that I made last year. Not sure what the elimination of Phrag. kaieteurum from the gene pool will do to the eventual color; probably dilute it.

Thanks,


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 23, 2010)

Forgot to mention - we also used the original Phrag. Rosalie Dixler `Fox Valley AM/AOS clone as a capsule parent to make the as yet unregistered cross Phrag. (Rosalie Dixler `Fox Valley' AM/AOS x caudatum v Sanderae). Colors will range from pink to dark red, and the first to bloom is pictured on the website - a really nice, rich red. NBS seedlings are available for $ 35 +s/h for those who may not be aware.


----------



## John M (Nov 23, 2010)

tomkalina said:


> NBS seedlings are available for $ 35 +s/h for those who may not be aware.


 Oh, that's beautiful!:clap:


----------



## Hera (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 26, 2010)

Gorgeous! Nice color and form for sure!


----------



## Clark (Nov 26, 2010)

That's a hottie!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

tomkalina said:


> I did, however, receive a report from the lab last week that showed positive (but low) germination for a Phrag. (Rosalie Dixler `Fox Valley' AM/AOS x fischeri `DRL'), a hybrid that I made last year.



Pssst, do I need to say anything?! :wink:


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 26, 2010)

Ernie,

Now that you mention it, we didget one awarded on January 14, 2006, at the Semi-Annual Chicago JC business meeting in Glencoe. I'm looking at the judging entry form signed by the team leader Sue Golan, and will be contacting the AOS to find out why it was never published. Sometimes, these things fall through the cracks until someone mentions it. The clonal name was 'Cinnamon Fire' and it received an AM/AOS of 80 pts. Horizontal natutral spreadf was 10.0 cm and the petals were 2.5 cm wide. The color was described as "pubescent , rich carmine". I'll upload a photo as soon as I can find someone to scan it.

Thanks,


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice! I remember seeing this one on a list that our club was ordering from a while back, but I think there was a problem with getting papers. I hope we get another chance, or maybe someone in Canada can re-make this cross! I don't know a lot of hybrids using Rosalie Dixler, which is one of my favourites!


----------



## wojtek (Nov 27, 2010)

Fantastic :clap:


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Everyone,

Here's the photo of Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball `Cinnanom Fire' AM/AOS that I promised. Also sent an email to AOS to find out why it was never published.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 27, 2010)

tomkalina said:


> Thanks Everyone,
> 
> Here's the photo of Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball `Cinnanom Fire' AM/AOS that I promised. Also sent an email to AOS to find out why it was never published.



That one is very pretty too. Thanks for posting it Tom!

e-spice


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2010)

Would those of you who have bloomed this one be able to send pics to PhragWeb? There are no photos of this one there.


----------



## Jorch (Nov 27, 2010)

It's fantastic!! :drool: 

This one has been on my wishlist forever!! Hard to get one here in the great white north.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 28, 2010)

Quite a difference in shape between those 2!!! Jean


----------



## e-spice (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 29, 2010)

Hot damn! How'd I miss this?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't stop admiring this, Imo, exceptional shape, and the great color of course!!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 30, 2010)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Hot damn! How'd I miss this?



I'll have to double that!!!!


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 30, 2010)

Two flowers open simultaneously; awesome. What was the horizontal natural spread and petal width of the first flower?


----------



## John M (Nov 30, 2010)

e-spice said:


>



That double flowering stem is a monstrous genetic mutation! E-spice, you can send it to me immediately for proper disposal! You're welcome!:wink:


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 30, 2010)

No... I think it would be best to dispose of it in Quebec rather than in Ontario...


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think Sam has these on his CITES permit now, so delivery to Canada shouldn't be a big problem.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 30, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> I'll have to double that!!!!



Make that a triple--this is an insanely beautiful phrag!


----------



## e-spice (Nov 30, 2010)

tomkalina said:


> Two flowers open simultaneously; awesome. What was the horizontal natural spread and petal width of the first flower?



Thanks for the complements everyone. I must say this is one of my favorites of all time. I really do love it.

Tom - NS is 10.8 cm and vertical height of each petal is 2.6 cm.

e-spice


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 1, 2010)

This flower should be judged! It's larger than the `Cinnamon Fire' AM/AOS clone and has wider petals along with similar color. Any evidence of branching?


----------



## e-spice (Dec 1, 2010)

tomkalina said:


> This flower should be judged! It's larger than the `Cinnamon Fire' AM/AOS clone and has wider petals along with similar color. Any evidence of branching?



I really wish I could get it judged! Despite being a little disappointed by not having the opportunity to get it judged, I have *REALLY* enjoyed the flowers and getting to post pictures of the plant here. Hopefully, it'll keep growing okay for me and I can have it judged another time.

It doesn't have any branching on this flowering but is still a small plant (single growth in 3-inch pot). Maybe next time. My other flowering size Fireball branched on its last blooming.

Again, a huge thank you to you Tom - both for having the foresight to make this beautiful hybrid and for encouraging me to buy this one at Chicagoland 2009. I already had two Fireballs in the collection and wasn't thinking of getting another one but am really glad I did.

e-spice


----------



## John M (Dec 1, 2010)

e-spice said:


> Hopefully, it'll keep growing okay for me and I can have it judged another time.



Please keep us informed of this plant's progress and how it does on it's next blooming. If it's just a single growth now, I imagine that it won't be up to it's best effort until it's got 3 growths. Just imagine *this* flower improved! I've found with my Jason Fischers that the flower size just about doubled as the plants matured, as well as the overall form/quality. You might as well get an FCC instead of an HCC! :clap:


----------



## e-spice (Dec 12, 2010)

We're trying for three on one spike now. Keep your fingers crossed for me. It's snowing here in Tennessee tonight as you can see from the picture.

e-spice


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow!! 

Wow!!

Wow!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2010)

3 on a spike is a cultural achievement!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2010)

You are close!


----------



## John M (Dec 12, 2010)

Nobody breathe!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2010)

Very cool! How did you get that shot? It looks like the plant is actually outside in the snow!


----------



## e-spice (Dec 12, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Very cool! How did you get that shot? It looks like the plant is actually outside in the snow!



Thanks! I usually set the plant outside on the porch when I take pictures. There was some snow blowing around so I guess it kind of was out in the snow.

e-spice


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 12, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap: Jean


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2010)

I hope your plant doesn't catch a cold!


----------



## John M (Dec 13, 2010)

e-spice said:


> Thanks! I usually set the plant outside on the porch when I take pictures. There was some snow blowing around so I guess it kind of was out in the snow.
> 
> e-spice



Ah, so that's your trick. You freeze the flowers in place so that they can't fall off!:rollhappy:


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi All,

As an update to the preiously discussed unpublished award to this grex, the AOS evidently never received the original awards info from the Chicago JC after the award was granted. Thanks to Jim Spatzek, Chicago JC Chair, this has been rectified, and publication should now proceed. 

Attached is a photo of a Fox Valley Fireball that was kind enough to bloom in time for yesterday's IOS Christmas party at Hausermann's! Smaller than e-spice's clone at 9.3 cm natural spread and 2.5 cm petal width, but still beautiful and happy to carry the colors of the season.

Enjoy!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2010)

That's awesome for a single growth plant...I wish I was so lucky!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Fren,

It's actually a three growth plant, with two previously bloomed growths and the mature growth blooming. While first bloom seedlings can bloom on a single growth, the blooms tend to be somewhat smaller, but still nicely colored. This grex really doesn't reach it's real potential until it's bloomed two or three times. 

Thanks,


----------



## John M (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow! That is super beautiful, Tom. That's Phrag fine art!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2010)

John M said:


> Ah, so that's your trick. You freeze the flowers in place so that they can't fall off!:rollhappy:



Isn't that your technique!? oke:


----------



## toddybear (Dec 13, 2010)

Spectacular!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2010)

tomkalina said:


> This grex really doesn't reach it's real potential until it's bloomed two or three times.
> Thanks,



That's what I hear about all Paphs and Phrags. I wonder if that is true of Cyps too.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 14, 2010)

That a Great flower Tom!!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Dec 14, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Isn't that your technique!? oke:



LOL!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 14, 2010)

Ooooh my! Gorgeous!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 14, 2010)

*Snow!*



e-spice said:


> We're trying for three on one spike now. Keep your fingers crossed for me. It's snowing here in Tennessee tonight as you can see from the picture.
> 
> e-spice



That's a magical picture!


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 23, 2010)

great form and color :drool:


----------

